# Schwinn New World Back To Life.



## 37schwinn (Mar 1, 2016)

I picked up a 1941 New World about a year and a half ago at a swap meet. I walked by it a couple times then noticed the 2 speed. i think I picked it up for about $40 and it was only for the 2 speed parts. It stayed in my garage for a while I then decided to bring it back to life. I gathered parts with a little help from my friends and it's now my go to grocery getter. Rides great. Thanks for looking. 

Albert


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 1, 2016)

Great save, nice going!


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 2, 2016)

Great job,cleaned up nicely .Cool rig with that 2 speed.


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 4, 2016)

Good job


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 5, 2016)

How many teeth on that rear cog? It looks like a larger one. I'll bet with the multi-speed hub, that larger cog gets uphill pretty well.


----------



## Bozman (Jun 8, 2016)

Well done my friend!


----------

